# Want to beed obliquidens



## spartan420 (Jul 9, 2011)

I picked up some Astatotilapia latifasciata from friend who owns a local fish store . 1male , 3 females . I read somewhere that they were thought to be all but extinct in Lake Victoria . I think i have some nice stock and im intending on breeding for fun . Anyone have any tips , pointers , or advice on breeding these guys ? Any responses are welcome , thank you .[/img]


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not sure about the Lake population, but this fish is quite common in the hobby among Victorians. Here is the article from the Library.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... sciata.php


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

if im not mistaken this species is fom lake kyoga, a finger lake of lake victoria. they are not an obliquedends truly, as i understand it no obliguedends have been in the us. the trade name for this species is kyoga zebra. 
thay are rather easy to spawn and fry care is aslo rather easy.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi The H.obliquidens is rather the H.sp"red back scraper" ,as L.Seegers shown it in his article. The H.latifasciatus is very rare in the wild; being found mostly in Nawampassa lake.
xris


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks samaki


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I got 35 out of my first spawn with mine, and 60 out of the 2nd. They're growing much more slowly than the mbuna in the same grow out tank, not sure why. The male stays colored up in a tank with mbuna, nice fish!


----------



## spartan420 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thought i had 1 male and 3 females , turns out i have 2 males and 2 females but both females are holding already . should the sub. dom. male be removed from the tank ? I wouldn't mind putting it in my Malawi community tank anyway . also does anyone know how long the females hold for ? I assume probably the same as most of the Lake Malawi cichlid sp. Thanks in advance for any info anyone may have .


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

My females spit very early, 16-18 days or so.


----------

